# Kevin Garnett



## GaryPayton2k3 (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Kevin garnett shoul stay on the timberwolves!!If the timberwolves get good players in the draft they might have a pretty good chance winning the championshiP.:basket:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Pretty sure that KG isn't going to get traded anytime soon but I doubt the draft this year is going to help the T-Wolves. If they trade Brandon, that is how they will obtain the players they need to win. It sounds like they should get at least one player that can really help them.


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

*Garnett should go*

I hope Garnett goes somewhere else. The rest of the Timberwolves are SO boring. They are not televised a bunch on the east coast, so I do not get to see him much. The timberwolves, after the Joe Smith fiasco, have pretty much no one to raise to play with Garnett. If he goes to any team that was a playoff or near playoff team he could very well be the top player period.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Another thing.....the T-Wolves dont even have a first round pick


----------



## 621710 (May 8, 2003)

Ah, yea they do Marcus. Next year they don't. This year they do.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow, talk about sticking a foot in my mouth...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> wow, talk about sticking a foot in my mouth...


haha :laugh: :laugh: 

Thanx Marcus I needed something to laugh at with the Nets losing. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Moved to T-Wolves forum*


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The east has no right to complain about boring teams. I hate East-East games on basketball nights, usually the cletics getting blown out.

The T-Wolves' are not boring at all. There were quite a few fast-breaks, including "QB" passes cross-court. And I have no idea how you can call T-Hud boring when he's really on, or Wally dunking or AP with clutch shots. (last two would be in reg. season)  

You can have T-Mac's supporting cast (ughh) with their 40 wins, if you want. That's a superstar, and it's east-coast!


----------

